# Manual steering in a 97 Ranger



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

they are available, but a bit pricey. did a quick google and found a couple, but not in the usual places. MOOG and others.


----------



## tburch1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Piotrsko,

Would you care to share where you found the pitman arms. Apparently my google aptitude is lacking because I can't seem to find them, or perhaps I did find them, but I don't know what I'm looking at. The one I found was from super-lift or skyjacker. I don't want to lift my truck just to have manual steering. I just want a plain ol' manual piitman arm.
Thanks.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't google all that well, but I never use the first displayed page since they are commercials. most of the car part superstores promised they could order one, but now I'm not so sure. When i go back to get the address and paste it, they are gone.

andyspartsor something had lowered arms http://www.andysautosport.com/ford/1983_1992_ranger/suspension/pitman_arms/pro_comp/

Skyjacker said they had one for lowered, but i couldn't get back to that page. hmmmm. Not sure why you couldn't use a 2" rise one however.

Problem is: I don't think they made more than 10,000 total rangers without P/S. Other option is to use a manual one from a F-150, pretty much the same set up except, like the ranger, they didn't make many,and I'd get the whole thing from a wrecking yard..

Finally go to TRS.com and see if you can get one used for cheap. Those guys are pretty decent.

If you must use new, partsguyed.com has OEM ford parts back to about 1942. OK he lists it, but it is marked discontinued, but has a price so call them first.

FWIW I have just spent 2 hours looking for [email protected]#$%^&* manual steering arms. They appear to be non-existant or imaginary. What exactly is the difference between the two styles? What else does the box interchange with?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I have both manual and power steering boxes, both with arms. Mine is a 97 Mazda. . which is a Ranger chassis with Mazda sheet metal. Truck came with power steering (I don't think manual was an option on the Mazdas) I bought a manual box and it came with the pitman arm. I suggest looking for a used box at all local junk yards. They are a bit rare, but not unobtainium. I think most come with, or can be bought with the pitman arm. . as it is the easiest way to disassemble.
I'm pretty sure that the manual steering box on the larger F150 is the same box. . . I'm just not sure if the arm is the same. U can verify this on the site "Rangerstation".


----------



## tburch1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I found a used OEM manual pitman arm: #e3tz3590CA from an online junk yard search from a place in Nebraska. It arrived today I hope it fits. One question though. This arm is bent/angled. I'm guessing the arm drops down from the gearbox to the center link and not up?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

tburch1 said:


> I found a used OEM manual pitman arm: #e3tz3590CA from an online junk yard search from a place in Nebraska. It arrived today I hope it fits. One question though. This arm is bent/angled. I'm guessing the arm drops down from the gearbox to the center link and not up?


Yep, down she gooooes


----------



## tburch1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool thanks. Now I just have to get the damn thing off to get the new one on. I've soaked it with DeepCreep and banged on it with a hammer to no avail. I'm hesitant to use a pickle fork or a torch 'cause I don't want to ruin the grease boot. Any suggestions?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

tburch1 said:


> Cool thanks. Now I just have to get the damn thing off to get the new one on. I've soaked it with DeepCreep and banged on it with a hammer to no avail. I'm hesitant to use a pickle fork or a torch 'cause I don't want to ruin the grease boot. Any suggestions?


yes, a puller. Failing that, heat up the arm a bit, u don't have to make it red.

edit; which connection? Pitman to box, or to steering linkage?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

shouldn't be a grease boot, just a seal, which you don't want to wreck either. Go to somewhere that rents stuff and get a pitman arm puller for the day, should be about $20. put the steering box in a vice and use the puller without heat. Don't bother with Harbor freight stuff, it isn't beefy enough for a rusted arm. CENTER the output shaft, use nut to reinstall arm. bit of a sweat, but otherwise easy peasy.

BTW when you're done, make sure the steering column attach bolts are tight. they come loose and make the wheel impossible without P/s.


----------



## tburch1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't know I could use a puller on the center link-pitman connection because of the rubber grease seal, but it worked like a champ. Got it put back together last night, but haven't road tested it yet.

Anyone need a power steering pitman arm from a '97 Ranger?


----------



## tburch1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Used a buddy's puller and got the auto-pitman arm off and the used manual arm back on. Took it out for a test drive and every thing seems to be working well. Thanks.


----------

